# Switched from index to thumb



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Recently swithched from a index , to a thumb trigger release, had index set up when i drew with eyes closed , peep was in line when i opened eyes, now with the thumb, it seems i have to tilt head to right to get inline, the thumb release is a Tru-ball pro diamond extreme, anchoring knuckles at the back of jaw bone, > new to back tension, just want to get this right, is it the release, bow to long, or me, needing to shorten up anchor? Tnx


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

You will find that when switching from a wrist strap caliper (index triggered) release to a handheld, you will usually need to make adjustment to something depending on your anchor. Normally I have found that if you actually have the correct draw length you can make things fit well with a change to d-loop length. Correct draw length is correct draw length and has nothing to do with which release is used. I notice that most common caliper shooters shoot the release itself too long and anchor too far back. Given that, if you hand them a hand held release it feels real funny to them. Anchor point is not just the spot that one contacts the face but more importantly the position that places the release hand/arm in the best position to effectively utilize the rhomboid muscle used in shooting with back tension. Too far forward or too far back and you will never be able to engage the muscle correctly. So if you know you have the best fit with draw length, I suggest that you experiment with d-loop length to get that position that allows you to best use the rhomboid muscle. The spot that your hand references the jaw can be adapted but the spot that effectively places the rhomboid into function can't be compromised. I have found that the length of the head of the release being used is not always complimentary to every shooters form or bow design. Some are long and some are short. Lastly, the axle to axle length of any particular bow or more precisely the string angle can affect what length release head feels most comfortable. I could get you there pretty quick one on one but without seeing you at full draw all I can offer is to experiment with d-loop length and different hand held releases.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Tnx bud, it's got a short loop, and the tru ball pro diamond extreme is a short headed release, thot that might be part of it, my triggers were shortened to put trigger in the first joint of my index, maybe try a longer loop, tnx for replying


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

great post spot shy:thumbs_up


----------



## HarveyScorp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I'm looking at switching release style myself.


----------

